# Root-Server



## DarkManX (2. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir einen Root-Server mieten und frage mich ob es sehr kompliziert es ihn zu leiten. Oder ist es eigentlich wie Apache auf dem eigenem PC verwalten? So schwer kann es doch nicht sein oder?

mfg
dmx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. August 2005)

Wir haben hier 2 angepinnte Threads zu dem Thema.
Die solltest Du Dir mal zu Gemuete fuehren.

Hast Du Ahnung von Linux? Also so richtig.
Wenn nein, dann solltest Du es am besten sein lassen, denn so ein Root-Server ist viel Arbeit.
Du musst die ganze Software aktuell halten. Ueber Sicherheitsluecken informiert sein (dazu helfen die beiden Links in meiner Signatur) und auch eine Firewall (IPTables) einrichten koennen.
Und noch so einiges mehr.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. August 2005)

Hi DarkManX,

wenn du Interesse an einem Managed Server haben solltest, der so administriert und konfiguriert wird, wie du es möchtest (einfach nur kurz eine Email schicken in der Art "brauche Software XY"), schick' mir doch bitte eine PM / Email.


----------



## DarkManX (5. August 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi DarkManX,
> 
> wenn du Interesse an einem Managed Server haben solltest, der so administriert und konfiguriert wird, wie du es möchtest (einfach nur kurz eine Email schicken in der Art "brauche Software XY"), schick' mir doch bitte eine PM / Email.



Ich nehme an das wird einiges kosten.
Da ich aber keine halben Sachen möchte und die Preise für die Dienstleistungen auf diesem Gebiet völlig überzogen sind (wie ich finde), würde ich gerne selber sowas können.
Kann mir vielleicht einer ein paar Stichwörter geben, die wichtig für mich wären. Wenn möglich auch ein paar Link zu Tuts oder ähnliches...

Danke schon mal im voraus

mfg
dmx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Ich wuerde Dir raten nach Moeglichkeit erstmal zuhause einen alten (oder meinetwegen auch neuen) Recher mit Linux auszustatten um fleissig ueben zu koennen ohne wirklich was kaputt zu machen.
Informationen zu allem moeglichen Kram kannst Du auch hier im Forum bereits finden, alternativ immer auf der jeweiligen Website des jeweiligen Programmes oder halt ueber Google.
In Sachen Security kann ich Dir die beiden Links aus meiner Signatur an's Herz legen.
Da werf ich jeden Tag mal einen Blick drauf.
SecurityFocus
LinuxSecurity
Eine Liste verschiedenster Dienste hab ich vor Kurzem mal gepostet, werd mal schauen ob ich die noch wieder finde. Dann poste ich den Link.

Allgemein sind auch die HowTos zu IPTables sehr interessant.
Diese findest Du hier.

Und bei Fragen gibt's ja immer uns.
Aber auf jeden Fall solltest Du erstmal in einer unkritischen Umgebung, also zuhause, Erfahrung mit der Installation und Administration von Linux sammeln. Optimalerweise nicht Suse, sondern eher sowas wie Slackware oder Debian.

Falls Du irgendwelche Software suchst kannst Du zum Beispiel auf folgenden Seiten gucken:
Sourceforce
Freshmeat

Oder zur Not hier nachfragen. Ich selbst hab mittlerweile einen dicken Haufen an Linux-Software aller Art zusammengesucht und oft was passendes dabei.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. August 2005)

DarkManX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich nehme an das wird einiges kosten.
> Da ich aber keine halben Sachen möchte und die Preise für die Dienstleistungen auf diesem Gebiet völlig überzogen sind (wie ich finde), würde ich gerne selber sowas können.


Rein aus Interesse: Wie hoch sind die Preise für (welche ?) Dienstleistung, die du "völlig überzogen" findest?


----------



## DarkManX (5. August 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Rein aus Interesse: Wie hoch sind die Preise für (welche ?) Dienstleistung, die du "völlig überzogen" findest?



Das billigste "managen", das ich je gesehen habe kostet 20€ / Monat. Ich denke mal das es bei dir wesentlich höher ausfallen dürfte. Deswegen finde ich das völlig überzogen für "ein paar" Installs und Updates das Geld zu nehmen.
Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, natürlich kann ich mich auch irren, aber so habe ich den Eindruck.

@reptiler
Danke werd mal mit einem alten Rechner versuchen.

mfg
dmx


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. August 2005)

Ich wuensche Dir viel Erfolg.

Bei Fragen gibt's ja das Linux-Forum.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. August 2005)

DarkManX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das billigste "managen", das ich je gesehen habe kostet 20€ / Monat. Ich denke mal das es bei dir wesentlich höher ausfallen dürfte. Deswegen finde ich das völlig überzogen für "ein paar" Installs und Updates das Geld zu nehmen.
> Ich kenne mich da nicht aus, natürlich kann ich mich auch irren, aber so habe ich den Eindruck.


Nicht ohne Grund gibt es auch Autos unterschiedlicher Preisklassen - je nachdem, welchen Comfort du haben möchtest. Wenn du allerdings z.B. sagst, ich will für das Auto nicht mehr als 4000-5000 Euros ausgeben, kannst du auch nicht erwarten, einen 200 PS starken Jahreswagen zu erhalten. Äquivalent verhält es sich auch mit "Managed"-Dienstleistungen.

P.S.: Erwarte bei 20 Euro / Monat keinen Service, sondern Massenabfertigung . Das ganze kannst du daran erkennen, wenn du dir kurz die Mühe machen würdest, einmal zu addieren, was einen Menschen einigermaßen gescheites Leben kostet. Der Administrator darf sich mit deinem Server bei 20 euro max. 1/2 Stunde pro Monat beschäftigen. ... und was in einer halben Stunde machbar ist, kannst du dir selbst vorstellen - so gut wie nix.


----------



## JohannesR (6. August 2005)

Also eine Techniker-Stunde kostet normalerweise 92 Euro, sprich, für 20 Euro darfst Du nichtmal 15 Minuten Arbeit an deinem Server erwarten. Zudem sind es ja nicht nur Updates, die einen Managed-Server ausmachen - es steckt eine große Menge Know-How hinter einem funktionierenden, sicheren Server; Know-How, welches Du nicht hast. Tut mir leid, wenn ich so offen spreche, aber genau das impliziert deine Frage. Wenn Du dir eine Menge nerven, kosten und ärger ersparen willst, nimm Arnes Angebot an.

PS: An meiner OpenBSD-Kiste sitz ich jeden Monat mindestens 10 Stunden, um sie zu administrieren - das sind ab 920 Euro/Monat...


----------

